# how to reset the tool symbol



## jr120m (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. I just change my engine oil on my 2007 rabbit. the question is how do you reset the tool symbol on your dash?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*reset*

there are numerous threads here on it. i just got a computer with windows 7 and can't get e-bahn loaded or i'd forward instruction. a word of warning to anyone with an e-bahn reader considering a new computer. they do not support windows 7.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice instruction are here: 
http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/27#

And yes, eBahn sucks pretty bad. So does their cust service. They have tons of issues with any kind of antivirus software, and they really only give you instructions for Norton products. I used to have Symantec which I think is Norton, and they were not able to help me get it running. i switched to Kaspersky and they don't even have instructions for the new version of that. And their rep wasn't able to help me either. It's really annoying. I think it is because they use that weird reader program instead of just giving you a PDF or something, that would be much much better.


----------

